# Expedited TSA Screening for Trusted Travelers



## jis (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got notification from CBP (I suppose as a member of the Global Entry Trusted Traveler Program)that a new initiative to be jointly run by CBP and TSA will allow US Citizens who are members of the Global Entry, NEXUS or SENTRI Trusted Traveler Programs will be offered special expedited TSA screening through separate screening lines at select busy airports. The program will be deployed progressively through the year at various airports. Details to be notified in the near future.

This makes sense since they already have the biometrics for those that are signed up for any of those programs to verify their identity with greater certainty than they can for the rest, and they also have extensive records for what they have been upto too.

Here is what TSA has to say, about this pilot program.

In some ways this is similar to the Israeli pre-screening risk assessment based e-screening program.

In the same notification CBP also informed that they will install Global Entry kiosks at pre-clearance centers abroad, starting with Vancouver International and Ottawa McDonald Cartier, to be expanded to cover Montreal Trudeau and Toronto Lester B. Pearson by Sept.


----------



## jis (Dec 2, 2014)

This time, upon renewing my Global Entry membership, I was given a Global Entry card, which they say is all I need to enter the US over land border crossings. So it has the same standing as a SENTRI or NEXUS card or an enhanced driver's license. It is basically an RFID card which comes with its own screened sleeve to store in so that it cannot be read while it is in the sleeve. I guess I will have to try it out the next time I take a ride on the Adirondack sometime next year.

Ironically, it does not work in the Global Entry kiosks at airports. There only a Passport or Permanent Resident card works.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 3, 2014)

From the CBP Global Entry FAQ:



> *How are Global Entry cards used?*
> 
> CBP accepts Global Entry cards for lawful U.S. entry at land and sea ports of entry. Global Entry cards have radio frequency identification, which enables their use at SENTRI and NEXUS expedited travel lanes entering the U.S. Global Entry cards are not valid for entry into Canada via the NEXUS lanes and kiosks. Global Entry cards are not accepted at Global Entry kiosks, which require passports or U.S. lawful permanent resident cards. Global Entry card holders must follow all program rules for SENTRI and NEXUS when using this card at land and sea ports of entry.
> 
> ...


I think I would carry my Passport at least the first time to make sure the are actually doing what they seem to be saying (plus, they are not valid for entry into Canada). Sometimes government T&C writers get things a little garbled. If true, we're set to go here as well. We got our cards last June.


----------



## jis (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes, I'd carry my Passport even to Canada or Mexico. One never knows when one might have to return in a hurry on an emergency, by air. And for that Passport is necessary. And of course in the first place to enter Canada, since a GE Card is not valid for entering Canada.

Seems like the most useful place for these cards is in the so called Ready Lanes. The closest one of such to anywhere I go would be Buffalo I suppose. There are no ready lanes at Rouses Point, indeed anywhere under the Champlain office.

See https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1210/related/1

and https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1211/related/1

And of course for finding you Passid number for entering into your airline reservation or frequent traveler program.


----------

